# Bits for a horse that won't accept a contact.



## Roisin_M (20 November 2011)

I've agreed to take on a horse for somebody that hasnt been able to sell him(he's been difficult in the past) I've ridden him a few times and he won't accept any form of contact, he's had his teeth, back, saddle fit and bridle ft checked. He's been in several bits, cooper roller ones and sweet iron ones. Any other ideas?


----------



## brea2006 (20 November 2011)

how about putting latex on the bit, its about £8 for a roll and you just wrap the bit in it. Every horse that ive known that has bitting issues has had this used on them and the lunged into loose side reins so to encourage the horse to take up the contact- has loved it.

Just remember to change regularly as the edges can be a breeding ground for bacteria.


----------



## brown tack (20 November 2011)

A pee wee bit or bit less


----------



## Puzzled (20 November 2011)

neue schule, my horses love them, maybe the join up model.


----------



## Janette (20 November 2011)

A mullen mouth bit  OR a hanging cheek to keep it still in the mouth.  Something with a port to give room for the tongue?
Some horses need a 'quiet' bit.


----------



## Pocket_Rocket (20 November 2011)

I would try a happy mouth my boy didn't want to accept a contact but since putting him in a Happy Mouth loose ring roller he is a different horse. Very settled and works really well its like riding a different horse!


----------



## jj_87 (21 November 2011)

I would be tempted to try a nathe and see what you have got from there!


----------



## YasandCrystal (21 November 2011)

I read a suggestion of trying a leather bit on here by someone? Maybe worth a go. You could try a communication and ask what his problem is with a bit?


----------



## NeverSayNever (21 November 2011)

ive found with horses in the past that having spent a fortune on mylers and NS bits they were no better than anything else. Its just finding the right mouthpeice for the horse combined with correct schooling.

someone on here recommended a JP korsteel sweet iron snaffle for my old horse. They are curved and slim. He went well in it and was less resistant to take the contact but it was still a long slog.

My Sec D hated the myler i thought would suit her very well. She resisted the contact in it. She goes well in a fullcheek french link. The cheeks seem to provide a stability and security she likes and help to encourage/channel her to take the contact down. Even in the eggbutt version she isnt as consistent.


----------



## Polotash (21 November 2011)

Like people have said it can be a bit trial and error... talk to the bit bank people and see what they recommend. Then at least you can borrow and post back if it doesn't work...

My tricky (and strong) mare goes nicely in a Myler short shank combination...(we'd tried her in everything else we could think of), my big warmblood goes in a NS Verbindund and my baby we are still experimenting with, but I'm waiting for a NS starter snaffle to arrive!


----------



## trottingpole (21 November 2011)

Can you report back on progress? I have a horse with similar problem, and would be really interested to hear how you get on


----------



## Roisin_M (21 November 2011)

Thank you so much for your advice. I'm going to have to just chop and change and see what suits him. I will def try wrapping his bits in latex, aswell as trying the softer mouthpiece bits. He's not actually moved to mine yet, but I have got a happy mouth hanging cheek snaffle at home.

I'll will certainly report back!


----------



## kazhar (21 November 2011)

Janette said:



			A mullen mouth bit  OR a hanging cheek to keep it still in the mouth.  Something with a port to give room for the tongue?
Some horses need a 'quiet' bit.
		
Click to expand...

Both mine are happy in a mullen. One has a hanging cheek with mullen mouth because he absolutely hates anything with any sort of joint or link in it. The smaller one has such a low palate that anything with a joint bangs him in the mouth so he is much happier with the mullen.


----------



## Tnavas (22 November 2011)

Single jointed Fulmer snaffle (with keepers) and a drop noseband.

Lunge with side reins until he has learnt to accept the bit. This is probebly the most important stage to go through than any other. He needs to learn that the contact is there and quiet and still. 

To adjust sidereins correctly, stand horse to attention and then adjust the side reins so that they are almost to the bit ring. Once attached and the horse working in trot send horse forward and useing your lunge line ask for half halts - you must lunge off the centre ring of a lunge cavesson not the bit.

I am currently going through this with my mare who was broken using a pessoa - she now has the most unhappy mouth - the **** passoa grabs the mouth with every step of the hindquarters. 

We are slowly getting better


----------



## temple_jessica (23 November 2011)

has he got a big or wide tongue? we had a horse that wouldnt accept bit and it wasnt because of the bit as such, it was because he had a huge tongue so we had to get a bit with a big port on mouthpiece so it fitted round his tongue !

x


----------



## soloequestrian (23 November 2011)

Why not go bitless.  I ride one of mine in a traditional hackamore because he doesn't like a bit.  Only becomes an issue if you want to do certain competitions.


----------



## kerilli (23 November 2011)

check the bars of his mouth for damage. i had a mare sent to me who couldn't accept contact, would gasp and run when you went into canter (v disconcerting), it turned out that she had fractured pieces of bone and ruckled-up skin over the bars, rather than smooth bone with flat skin over. she literally could not cope with any bit at all, the damage was already done. worth checking.
otherwise, as said above, it's trial and error.


----------



## twinkle (23 November 2011)

My horses love the Neue Schule bits.
But i would also recommened getting a second opinion with another dentist maybe the first one has missed something. Please dont take it the wrong way but there are so many bad dentists out there and i seem to have used most of them before i finally meet my dentist now and my horse is going completly different just beacause its finally had its teeth done by a good dentist.


----------



## AimeeandRuby (24 November 2011)

For starters are you pushing the horse forwards up into the contact.
If you are and the horse still doesn't accept the contact, try use a hackamore. 
I always ride in a hackamore.


----------



## galacasinoking (24 November 2011)

I spent ages trying to find a suitable bit for my welsh cob. He seemed to hate everything and I had no control and he would just stick his head in the air all the time.
Changed to a bitless bridle in the end and he goes brilliantly! Works in an outline, hes relaxed and I also have brakes, even when galloping in fields!


----------



## Brownmare (25 November 2011)

Who did his teeth? My new boy was done by the vet just before I got him and he wouldn't accept a contact at all. My EDT was due that week so asked him to take a look and he found huge ramps right at the back that the vet had missed completely! He is so much better now


----------



## Elsbells (25 November 2011)

Janette said:



			A mullen mouth bit  OR a hanging cheek to keep it still in the mouth.  Something with a port to give room for the tongue?
Some horses need a 'quiet' bit.
		
Click to expand...

Myler comfort?


----------



## Tammytoo (26 November 2011)

Janette said:



			A mullen mouth bit  OR a hanging cheek to keep it still in the mouth.  Something with a port to give room for the tongue?
Some horses need a 'quiet' bit.
		
Click to expand...

Google the Rockin S snaffles, the high ported one sounds ideal.

There are stockists in the UK.


----------

